

Jakob Nielsen: Front Page Structure of Corporate Blogs - adnam
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/blog-front-pages.html

======
Ardit20
"the user"

You can hardly conclude by testing with only one user and even if there were
more it is only 5 different weblogs.

It might seem intuitive that summaries are better, but how many of the people,
sorry, how many articles did the person go on to read?

I think it depends much more on other variables, but fare enough in a
corporate blog I would be skimming.

~~~
InclinedPlane
There's not enough information to discern how many users were involved in this
study, which limits its applicability. Also, there is a very "pepsi-challenge"
aspect to this. Are these just otherwise uninterested users thrown in front of
these sites? This doesn't necessarily tell us anything about the experiences
of users who go to these sites with a purpose in mind.

